# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > CTC 3D Printers >  CTC Problem with the Layers

## Klonsoldier

Hello Community !!!
Do you know the cause of this problem ??? I dont know what this is...
Firmware is Sailfish 7.6.
It suddenly happened after i put a new filament in the printer. I checked like 7 or 8 Roles and always the same. 
Thanks for your help !!

20151123_170539.jpg

----------


## EagleSeven

> Hello Community !!!
> Do you know the cause of this problem ??? I dont know what this is...
> Firmware is Sailfish 7.6.
> It suddenly happened after i put a new filament in the printer. I checked like 7 or 8 Roles and always the same. 
> Thanks for your help !!
> 
> 20151123_170539.jpg


I guess those holes are Not supposed to be there ??
Does it only happen when printing that object?
Have you tried printing Other objects since the problem started ?

Looks like errors in the slicer file to me.
What Slicer software are you using ?

----------


## ServiceXp

I use S3D and have used there support page for help in these types of issues. What slicer are you using?

----------


## Klonsoldier

Hi guys !
This problem comes with every file im trying... Im using Makerbot Desktop to slice my things. Its directly connected to my computer.

----------


## EagleSeven

> Okay ive found an old filament role with some PLA on it. With this Filament it worked perfectly. Do this mean that my other filament roles are trash ???


What filament type are you using that is not working ?

What is nozzle-temp setting?
Temp may be set way too high or the Actual temp is Higher than displayed on printer,
 and boiling the filament ?
My printer Displays about 15 C lower than Actual temp at nozzles,
so I use a digital thermometer, with thermocouple-probe, to get Actual temp.

----------


## Klonsoldier

Nozzle Temp. : 220°C 
Filament isnt boiling but i found something. When i change the Filament the Filament extrudes normally but then it stops for like 1 or 2 seconds or is going slower.

----------

